# Lets tour in Cairo



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear Members,

I know that many expatriates living in Cairo wants to tour in Cairo/Alexandria/portsaid (going to pyramids, Citadel, Khane el Khalili or Museum) without any hassle with the Taxi drivers nor with the tourist agency paying $50 for one day!!!

Well, I got a new plan... So that we can benefit each other!

I will rent the Car (Corolla/Hyundai Elantra) and we can tour around Cairo, my friend(she is an egyptian) will act as our tour guide.

The main idea behind this plan is to share their culture and enjoy in Cairo.

Well, since we are couple we would expect a couple or girls to be in our car... as she refuse to bring any men alone in our car.

A breif Introduction about me:

I am an Indian, working for an Oil Company in Cairo. I am here in Cairo for the past 8 months and I hold an International Driving License. I live in Maadi (near American School). I can pick you and drop to your doorstep(it is not a problem to me) as I enjoy driving and want to see the streets in Cairo as well.

I know, its sound a bit strange for you guys, but its quite common in India... Sharing the things like this.

Probably, we planned to visit Pyramid(or any place as you prefer)this Friday. So, if your interested you can join with us.

At the end we can share the rental of the car i.e. 220/4 = L.E. 55 

If any of you are interested, please pm or reply here.... 

Regards,
Vignesh


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I know that many expatriates living in Cairo wants to tour in Cairo/Alexandria/portsaid (going to pyramids, Citadel, Khane el Khalili or Museum) without any hassle with the Taxi drivers nor with the tourist agency paying $50 for one day!!!
> 
> ...


A very kind offer.

I'm done with the tourist side of Egypt personally, but would like to wish you a nice and enjoyable trip 

Sam


----------

